

The algebra of Unix command substitution - robinhouston
http://bosker.wordpress.com/2013/08/16/using-group-theory-to-understand-unix-command-substitution/

======
vog
You should be added "Infinite Bang Bang" somewhere to the title, such that
readers of that first article know that yours is a follow-up on the topic.

